# Didn't see it coming, close call...



## Raymer (Mar 5, 2018)

I was in my garage yesterday and running some wood through the jointer. I was following all the rules of safety, until I broke one of them.

This is why they say to keep both feet planted and move your upper body and not walk the piece through.

Just as I was at the last bit, I felt myself stretching on a 5' long board, I took a step and my foot came down on my dog. When she yelped, I yanked my foot back and somewhat stumbled, right hand slid off the workpiece and came down on the pancake guard right over the cutterhead.

No harm, but scared me for a moment. My dog has always hung outside with me and has never gotten under me before like that. She always lays at the very edge of the garage and watches people walk by and cars going down the street. Only reason I let her out with me is she will never leave the garage without me and has never gotten in the way before.

Anyway sorry for the long post for what amounted to nothing, but could have turned out differently and will have to pay more attention to her or reassess her being out there with me.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! That could have been sooo bad!
Glad that guard was doing its job.
I hope the pooch's foot is ok.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I follow very specific rules that are easy to work with.
1.) All machines are unplugged until time of use.
2.) before plugging machine in, verify nothing is in the vicinity of blades or knives.
3.) two things before hitting power on. standing area is clear of obstructions (example: that errant 2×4 or dust collection hose) and once again, nothing near the blades/knives.
4.) and finally, no obstruction with the outfeed area.

Has kept me out of trouble so far. I follow these steps religiously and only takes 1.7 seconds to accomplish.


----------



## Raymer (Mar 5, 2018)

> I follow very specific rules that are easy to work with.
> 1.) All machines are unplugged until time of use.
> 2.) before plugging machine in, verify nothing is in the vicinity of blades or knives.
> 3.) two things before hitting power on. standing area is clear of obstructions (example: that errant 2×4 or dust collection hose) and once again, nothing near the blades/knives.
> ...


Very good rules to follow and I had checked below me before i started, she came up under me after I had already started into the cut. That is why I may have to stop letting her out with me when using the machines.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I have cats. When it's quiet in the shop, they come snooping around wondering why it smells so….Earthly. But the first machine, especially dust collector, turns on…they bolt out of the shop.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah it only takes a split second for an accident to happen,luckily that guard did what it was intended for.as far as my dog in the shop i rarely allow her in their unless im not using any machines,it's just to much distraction having a pet running around when i need to be concentrating on what im doing.stay safe and keep your dog safe.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

This is why in Pop-Pop's cabinet shop, ANY kid had to be in his full view and stand well away ANY time he operated a machine. He knew where you were, and that you or he would not get hurt. Next, NO, ZERO, NEIN, NIX, NICHT, NO animals were allowed in the shop. Pop knew it was far too easy to trip over one and get seriously injured or even killed. No, our family is not a bunch of animal haters. We have had numerous pets over the years. We just like them and the ability to count to ten too much to allow them to wander into the woodshop.


----------



## cjfarmer (Mar 9, 2019)

I get all over guys who take safeties off nail guns saws and other tools. I know people who have been cut badly i had a nail go through two boards and my ring finger i worked with a guy who backed into a nail gun with no safety. It nailed his leg and he got gangreen nearly lost his leg. U never see it coming and u aint fast enoughto dodge bullets. Keep guards in place and working properly. If u cant use the guard on your tablesaw cut the plastic guard put a lexan spacer in it make it part of the dust collection system but dont throw it under the shelf in the corner. Use guards and be safe guys


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Good lesson to NOT remove the gaurds from the machines.. Just think of that happening on the table saw without a gaurd. Glad your dog and you are alright.


----------



## Oldude (Mar 1, 2019)

Last August I was trimming a table leg at the ts where I broke a rule, I left a power cord laying on the floor, and like you I picked up my foot to move a little and came down on the cord. A long story short, it caused me to lose my balance and control of push stick and my left hand went right into the blade, major injuries and ended up with over 200 stitches, severed tendon in pointer finger, AND lost tips of pointer and little finger. Keep your area clear and as a few others have said DON'T remove your safety guards, they are important!!!


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

> I was in my garage yesterday and running some wood through the jointer. I was following all the rules of safety, until I broke one of them.
> 
> This is why they say to keep both feet planted and move your upper body and not walk the piece through.
> 
> ...


Things like this are exactly why I'm baffled by the anti-Sawstop guys who say things like, "I work safely, I don't need a nanny", etc. Anything can happen at any time. Hopefully you sharing your experience can save someone else an injury, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cjfarmer (Mar 9, 2019)

Sawstop is a great system but a lot of injuries are going to happen on jobsight saws and nailguns with guards and springloaded safeties. I had to fire a carpenter for repeatedly removing the spring from my nailgun to make it a dangerous tool. Ive seen a young man cut his femur in two ripping a piece turned on its side. The saw bound and kicked back. The guard was disabled with a small wood wedge. Too popular of a trick guys play to keep from using two hands at tbe start of a cut or adjusting blade height. An attitude of invincibility often leads to stitches amputation impalement or broken bones. Remind it has happened and u are not bulletproof


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

After reading everyone's advise on safety. I can admit I'm not very safe at all.
Compared to when I was roofing full time I can say I'm very safe.
I know it doesn't make sense. 
But this what happens when we compare our insides to someone else's outside.
Good Luck


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Yes I agree with everyone here guards are your best friend with all powered tools in the shop. But they are not always possible. You can't use a splitter mounted guard when your cutting dados with a stack blade, so use a router, not everyone has one and like to use the table saw for everything it is capable of. Not everyone can afford a Sawstop or Excalibur type guard either. When working on the table saw without a guard, there is always a rectangular image of a box around that blade into which my hands never enter, just the same as you never pass your hand over the cutter head of a jointer. Most will say thats easier said than done, and they would be right. But the biggest threat to this and most other situations a person finds himself in the shop is distraction, pets, kids, and even the neighbor who just wants to watch or chat are the biggest threats to your safety when the power is turned on. A ringing phone especially the modern cellphone are all distractions that pull your attention from where it is needed. Heres a link to what could have been a disaster for one woodworker caused by a simple distraction. Scroll down to the bottom of the page.

https://hobbyworkshopprojects.blogspot.com/2018/10/3-phase-is-it-worth-converting.html


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you weren't hurt.

Time to reassess the dogs access to the garage shop while your working.


----------



## cjfarmer (Mar 9, 2019)

Turn off your ringer or leave the phone in your truck. Use the guard u have. If u cant use the splitter at least make the clear plastic part of your guard into a dust collection port that sits over the blade or dado head. Its simple and at least its there to remind u that spinning bunch of razor sharp steel or carbide dont take prisoners. I painted red circles on both sides of my miter saw blade. I tell people those are stop signs. No fingers beyond the red circles period. The tool is really only as dangerous as the operator.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

The Radial Arm saw was considered the most dangerous piece of machinery in the shop at one time, many fingers were lost. They are pretty much obsolete now. The safer miter saw has pretty much taken over that market, if a person still can't make a safe cut with one, they probably should not be allowed anywhere near a power tool.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

> I follow very specific rules that are easy to work with.
> 1.) All machines are unplugged until time of use.
> 2.) before plugging machine in, verify nothing is in the vicinity of blades or knives.
> 3.) two things before hitting power on. standing area is clear of obstructions (example: that errant 2×4 or dust collection hose) and once again, nothing near the blades/knives.
> ...


I could not deal with all machines unplugged until use.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I follow very specific rules that are easy to work with.
> 1.) All machines are unplugged until time of use.
> 2.) before plugging machine in, verify nothing is in the vicinity of blades or knives.
> 3.) two things before hitting power on. standing area is clear of obstructions (example: that errant 2×4 or dust collection hose) and once again, nothing near the blades/knives.
> ...


neither could i,that would be a PITA and overkill in my opinion.i have yet to see a machine turn itself on-lol.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

I agree Mike and pottz, power unplugged would be a real pain. Probably 1/2 hr. per day for me since some plugs are behind heavy machines and would be hard to access.

HOWEVER if there are children in the house and they can gain access to the shop, power off is a must. A lock on the door (dosn't always work, I was picking the lock on my dads tool crib when I was 11, lol) or throw the breaker for the shop outlets at the breaker panel would be a better idea.


----------



## SSotolongo (Mar 25, 2019)

Never apologize for passing along a lesson learned about safety. I learned that it also important to keep the floor free of saw dust. I was pushing a work piece through the table saw when I felt my feet slip a little. Part of it was a dull blade which required me using a little more pressure than I should have. Nothing happened, but I learned to keep the work area clean (I also got a new blade) and always keep a broom close by in my garage. It could have been worse.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Never apologize for passing along a lesson learned about safety. I learned that it also important to keep the floor free of saw dust. I was pushing a work piece through the table saw when I felt my feet slip a little. Part of it was a dull blade which required me using a little more pressure than I should have. Nothing happened, but I learned to keep the work area clean (I also got a new blade) and always keep a broom close by in my garage. It could have been worse.
> 
> - SSotolongo


+1 ive had that same issue,guys will tease about shops that are too clean but thats alright,safety first.


----------

